# Suggestion for a nano tank in office?



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

Hi guys,

Do any of you guys have a nano tank set up in your work/office space?

I see MULTIPLE patients in my office, and as much as I love my job, there are times where I feel like I need to "zen out".

So with that said, I think I want to add a nano/desktop tank to my office to achieve a "zen out" state at work . Now question is, which tank should I go for? I was thinking of this actually from reefsupplies.ca:

http://www.reefsupplies.ca/online-s...-Watt-14000K-Skkye-Light-Clamp-LED-Light.html

Does anyone here have any experience with setting up/maintaining one in your office? I'm going as simple as possible with this one - maybe just a clownfish with some liverock and 1 or 2 bits of coral. Or maybe just a clownfish in the beginning with some live rock.

Anyone? Please stand up... the mic is yours!


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

Doing this sort of thing for a living, I can share my and clientele experience. 

It depends on your "personality type" and work pace. If your work pace is hectic and you are "particular" with the condition of the system, the novelty will wear off quickly as you will find yourself fiddling more than "Zen out" as intended. You must have the time either before or after your work schedule to tend to the details.

I'm not saying that it is impossible but the first few months can be a challenge until the system stabilizes, "predictable" and getting a routine with the maintenance.

JME/HTH


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

I have one in my office (http://www.amazon.ca/Tetra-29234-Half-Aquarium-10-Gallon/dp/B003V77E94)

I spend ~10min a day fixing/cleaning stuff and then 30 minutes a week doing water changes. I've replaced the light with a PAR38 (one that's more actinic, one that's more white).

I personally have two picaso clowns and one dottyback that have been doing great.

I enjoy it but it's definitely been a lot of work. When something goes wrong I've had to come in on the weekend to do water changes and work on it.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I was about to do one in my office (the ER..lol) , got approval and everything, but decided against it at the last minute. since it's at the workplace, it has to stay super clean, and for it to stay clean that means i have to lug 5 gallon jugs of mixed salt water with RO all the way from home, change it, dump it somewhere etc etc blah forget that. i want to spend the least amount of time at work LOL


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

I like the idea of an office set up but as others have mentioned it can be a lot of work - at least until it is cycled 

I also would suggest that you add an ATO as a piece of mind for weekends or those times when you are out of the office for a few days


----------



## NovaRaven (Aug 23, 2013)

wtac said:


> Doing this sort of thing for a living, I can share my and clientele experience.
> 
> It depends on your "personality type" and work pace. If your work pace is hectic and you are "particular" with the condition of the system, the novelty will wear off quickly as you will find yourself fiddling more than "Zen out" as intended. You must have the time either before or after your work schedule to tend to the details.
> 
> ...


I want to keep this tank simple: it'll just be maybe a clownfish with a torch or frogspawn in it or something along with some live rock. In terms of stability, I want to use some of the gravel I have at home with my current tank in this tank, and to use about 5 gallons of current cycled water for this tank. Hopefully that'll stabilize the tank quickly. With 8 gallons, I'm hoping a 1 gallon WC will be good enough for the tank weekly. We'll see if this comes to fruition.



Flexin5 said:


> I was about to do one in my office (the ER..lol) , got approval and everything, but decided against it at the last minute. since it's at the workplace, it has to stay super clean, and for it to stay clean that means i have to lug 5 gallon jugs of mixed salt water with RO all the way from home, change it, dump it somewhere etc etc blah forget that. i want to spend the least amount of time at work LOL


haha! Hmm.. in ER eh? In our ED it's quite busy, BUT... the thought of having a tank in the middle of ED would be quite awesome. Can you imagine it?

Triage nurse: "Hi sir, what your chief complaint today?"
ER patient: "Ya hi... I kinda have a gun shot wound to my leg... and... DAMN! That's a nice ass fish tank! I'll be ok! Just gimme a minute to check out this tank! BRB!"


----------



## silent1mezzo (Jun 24, 2014)

NovaRaven said:


> With 8 gallons, I'm hoping a 1 gallon WC will be good enough for the tank weekly.


I'd suggest doing 2 gallons. I found 1 gallons in a 10g wasn't enough (nitrates keep skyrocketing). 2 gallons in 10g keeps it relatively stable (still rises) so every few weeks I do a 4 gallon change.


----------

